# SNAKE!



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is one I made a few years ago. A friend gave me a box elder with a vine wrapped around it. Took forever to carve it into a snake. Added a bone handle with ebony endcaps and spacer.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

That is a beauty! Amazing detail work!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome! Copperhead? Head shaped like a venomous species.

Great carving!


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes it's a copperhead but just a very big one! I made a mistake in my original post in saying that the spacer and endcaps were ebony. They are actually made of .....snakewood.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, that's fitting.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jan 28, 2013)

Really stunning piece! Since 2013 is year of the snake, might sell well for good luck or for a great collection. Amazing carving on the snake.


----------

